# Polished Bliss®: Aston Martin DBS Full Correction + 22PLE...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The owner of this DBS came to us as he was extremely unhappy at the condition of the paint on his new Pride and Joy. After a good look over the car it was decided a 5 Day Correction Detail would be required and a few months later here it was:










The car has ceramic discs so brake dust wasn't really going to be an issue:



















There were the usual things to look out for on an Aston - product residue pretty much everywhere:




























Few more shots to show the overall condition of the car - not too bad compared to some we get in to be honest:























































Interior just a bit dusty:



















My camera batteries were on charge for the first part of the wash and decontamination stages so we'll skip to showing the condition of the paintwork:
































































The O/S rear quarter had a really bad area for DA sanding marks:



















And the lower part of the bumper was swirled up good and proper after the owner had tried to t-cut a scuff after an un-insured transit van reversed into it!



















So after a few bits and pieces had been removed to make correction easier including the bonnet vents...










...I took many paint readings with the Composites Gauge (not so many metal panels on a DBS compared to a DB9):










The paint was pretty healthy overall with just a few areas needing a cautious approach:










The bulk of the correction work was carried out using the Flex 3401 VRG and Meguiars Microfibre System:


























































































The Makita was also used for some of the smaller areas with a Meguiars Burgundy Spot Pad:














































The roof was particularly bad, you could easily see the buffer trails under natural light:










































































































The wing mirror base plates were also slightly "milky" looking:

















Now onto that horrible rear quarter which looked more grey than black:










Half way through correction:























































Remember before?










After:










Half way through sorting the scuff out on the bumper:




























The scuff was too deep to safely remove fully as this picture shows:










However you had to have a bright light directed on to it to even see it so I was happy with the result:










Once fully corrected the car was then washed again to remove all the dust etc then dried off with the Metro Vac. The refining stage was carried out with the Flex again and Menzerna 106FA with a LC Finishing Pad.

This was followed by a full IPA wipe down and then 22PLE VX1 Pro Signature Glass Coat was applied, this is it on the paint approx 4 minutes after applying:










This was done a panel at a time, using the Brinkmann to check for any smears before moving on to the next panel:










22PLE Rim and Metal Coat was applied to the wheels (tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu):










The owner requested for any dealership stickers to be removed from the glass so this was done while detailing the interior (Glass cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal):

















A few shots of the interior:




























Engine bay after Aerospace 303 Protectant:



















And here's the result of the machine polishing and 22PLE application:























































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking and fire away if you have any questions 

Clark


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome mate:doublesho Was in pretty poor shape before!!


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Great work as always Clark, staggering looking car, awesome!


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

super job


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely work Clarke, was that how it came from Aston?


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb work as always :thumb:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome as always !! stunning car , stunning work ! the after pictures are incredible as well ! i bet the owner was delighted . 

whats the feedback on the wheel coating clark ? currently using mint rims but always looking for something that will make wheels easier to maintain .


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

You guy's have the best job in the world


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Stunning work as usual, hard to believe it would all come back after how bad it looked but you have done a tremendous amount of work there - Worth every penny from the owners perspective I'm sure!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That now looks like a DBS should!..good effort as always fella:thumb:

How do you find 22PLE in terms of application compared to C1?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Now THAT'S how an Aston Martin should look!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any videos for that or some other correction/demo videos coming?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gibbo555 said:


> Lovely work Clarke, was that how it came from Aston?


Aside from the wash marring that's pretty much how it will have came from Aston - buffer trails and sanding marks included FOC when you buy one 



zepp85 said:


> awesome as always !! stunning car , stunning work ! the after pictures are incredible as well ! i bet the owner was delighted .
> 
> whats the feedback on the wheel coating clark ? currently using mint rims but always looking for something that will make wheels easier to maintain .


Extremely good, durability is still strong on the wheels we've tested it on and that's coming up for a 3.5/4 months now I think. I know 12+ months is meant to be achievable but obviously different things will have an effect on that.



blackS2000 said:


> You guy's have the best job in the world


It may seem like it at times but for the majority of the time it's really not - ask any Pro detailer that's been doing it for 5 years or more! :lol:

continuous 15-16 hour days are not uncommon!



Chris_Z4 said:


> That now looks like a DBS should!..good effort as always fella:thumb:
> 
> How do you find 22PLE in terms of application compared to C1?


Very similar to application and removal (from what I remember of C1 anyways - it's been a while since I used it and that was only on a couple of resprayed panels at a customers request)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Any videos for that or some other correction/demo videos coming?


I think there's plans for a few more videos in the pipeline but I'm not sure of the details yet - you'd need to ask Rich


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Really great work!

Have you found out who was practicing on this car?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

zdravo said:


> Really great work!
> 
> Have you found out who was practicing on this car?


This was all results of polishing/sanding from the production line - can't really be too hard on the guys who do it though as they don't get anything like the necessary time to do it properly.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning job Clark!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Clark, Just how it should be looking. 

Hows the Flex 3401 VRG? I am still thinking of getting one


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome work as usual Clark


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fantastic work

and cracking result's


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Stunning Clark :thumb:

Love the depth of shine on those fabulous curves.. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome work! I'm looking forward to seeing some 22PLE and Flex polisher videos... I like the look of the XC 3401 VRG, and would be curious to learn how you thought it worked with the Meguiar's MF pads? I had read that this system worked better with free-rotating orbital machines...

Steampunk


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Few days ago my fathers in law friend bought black Volvo S60. He was very proud to show car to us and to drive us in it. He was waiting 2-3 months for delivery.
As I saw it, I noticed few buffer marks on front bumper.
But when I saw how he happy is, I didn't want to ruin his happines. 

But on car like this Aston, this simply shudln't happen at all


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Sexy! 

Not sure how you could go about it but send that to AM, you may get a full time job for them straight off the production line.

Never tire of seeing the 50/50 shots and always amazes me

Great job, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

pure car porn.
fantastic results.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work and fantastic results :thumb:

Having been on a factory visit to Gaydon, the cars actually leave the production line looking very good. However, they are hand painted and finished so occasional come with odd DA sanding marks but not generally swirly. Unfortunately the dealer prep can be pretty poor, such a poor finish as this is usually a dealer fitted option


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very impressive work!!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Porn............ ^^


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

Stunning work :thumb: I've got tired while just looking


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

Could 22PLE glasscoat also be applied on wheels?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

your work is stunning


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Always love to read your write-ups! Top work as always!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

And was the owner as impressed as we are?? :thumb:
and did you slap his/her hand for trying to sort that scratch out without seeing you first??


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

rayner said:


> Sexy!
> 
> Not sure how you could go about it but send that to AM, you may get a full time job for them straight off the production line.
> 
> ...


If they had 5 days on paint line at AML im sure they would get better results.
You would be supprised how little time they get.None the less they should have a much better paint finish for the price they cost .


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Just utter car filth. 

Cracking work but then again when do you do anything but.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent work as always Clark. it's so rewarding when you finish detailing one of these - knowing the factory have already levelled the paint! No orange peel, just glass like reflections


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning now :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Clark :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic stuff - those cars should come with X ratings, pure porn...

I know my retirement pot is going to take a battering at some point, they are simply irresistable!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome job, especially like the shot of the rear pass side....the p zero is beautifully visible at the top of the tyre (pic 112 I think) looks bad ass


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!:thumb:


----------



## Lemon (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant job there just how a Aston should look.


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Amazing as usual.


----------



## Fech (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome job as always. What dilution do you do the ipa


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work, awesome finish on an amazing car!well done!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic..


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

well done guys..awesome work as always


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking sharp as always Clark, very tempted by the super flex da machine


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome, just awesome! I'd still choose one of these over your 599's or Lambo's! Lovely as they are i just love the British brutishness of the DBS!


----------



## bobas (May 18, 2010)

Great work. Keep it comming


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mad Ad said:


> Nice work Clark, Just how it should be looking.
> 
> Hows the Flex 3401 VRG? I am still thinking of getting one


My rotary has seen very little use lately, that should tell you all you need to know, the Flex is a fantastic machine. My only regret is that I didn't have one sooner! 



Steampunk said:


> Awesome work! I'm looking forward to seeing some 22PLE and Flex polisher videos... I like the look of the XC 3401 VRG, and would be curious to learn how you thought it worked with the Meguiar's MF pads? I had read that this system worked better with free-rotating orbital machines...
> 
> Steampunk


It worked really well with the MF pads, generally I find the MF system works best at slightly slower speeds but in this case I just ramped the DA up to speed 6 and off I went. This obviously leaves some trails behind but defect removal was excellent while clear coat removal wasn't excessive either.



rayner said:


> Sexy!
> 
> Not sure how you could go about it but send that to AM, you may get a full time job for them straight off the production line.
> 
> ...


I dare say there's more chance of me flying to the moon than AM ever giving us a job 



Nemegog said:


> Could 22PLE glasscoat also be applied on wheels?


It can yes, see here: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/22ple-vm1-signature-rim-and-metal-coat.html



ianrobbo1 said:


> And was the owner as impressed as we are?? :thumb:
> and did you slap his/her hand for trying to sort that scratch out without seeing you first??


He was quietly happy I think :thumb:



Fech said:


> Awesome job as always. What dilution do you do the ipa


Approx 50/50.



Auto Detox said:


> Looking sharp as always Clark, very tempted by the super flex da machine


Get one, you won't be disappointed. It's especially good for enhancements where you get very close to rotary correction levels but without having to be concerned with leaving trails on softer paints etc


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

NIce JOB! Fantastic CAR!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Superb as always. Thanks for sharing


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Those 50/50's were disgusting for a new Aston Martin. Totally unacceptable. 

The DBS looks absolutely amazing now, that's my favorite colour on a dream car right there! :argie:


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

top job


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning turn around there


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Trully stunning results. Gongratulations


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work as normal, loving the prints on the unit wall very nice.


----------



## wajwaj (Jul 11, 2012)

Amazing detailing (Y)


----------



## denobd (Apr 14, 2012)

beautiful car.. awesome work.


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

stunning work mate my favourite car


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning car and job!

Chris.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome! Absolutely stunning car and faultless work again with great attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunning work:thumb:


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Sexual! Top Quality stuff!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Cracking work as normal, loving the prints on the unit wall very nice.


They are fantastic pictures, they're as a result of us teaming up with Tim Wallace: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2009/11/polished-bliss-partners-with-ambient-life/

If you haven't heard of him before you should take a look at his work, he's truly World Class and an extremely down to earth guy too :thumb:


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning job, you get what you pay for!!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful car. Fantastic workmanship and attention to detail.


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Top job! looks great!


----------



## stdav (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow,what a difference,there would have been no complaints after that job


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Think you should take customer face images .
1. when you tell them the price
2. when they see the finished result

Itd be so interesting to see their faces as i bet that wasnt cheap but yet i bet it was worth every penny!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Good work Clark !


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

The panel which looked grey didnt seem apparent until a 50/50 is seen. I think pictures like this could be appreciated by a customer to show the level of work that was undertaken.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Clarke. How you getting on with the VRG? She can be a little handful at times but the level of correction that can be done with a DA of its calibre is fantastic imo.


----------

